# Sammie g on her roof top



## quinn (Aug 28, 2012)

in New York City.That's the new trade center that's going up in the background.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful shot of your daughter! I love all the colors in the 2nd one!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I think Crickett ,summed it up . Beautiful Young Lady ,you raised Sir, and the second photo ,looks like a poster  .Well done bro !


----------



## Hoss (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like she's got a good view from there.  Great shot of the young lady.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2012)

Southern girl in NY city,I'm sure she will be back.(you can take the girl out of the country,but you can't take the country out of the girl)
Fine shots quinn


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice shots .... both !! 

I love the colors in the second one....


----------



## quinn (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks ya'll!I'm not sure if she'll come by or not!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

quinn said:


> Thanks ya'll!I'm not sure if she'll come by or not!



Great shots.  I know that it gets really tough on your heart-strings when your daughter leaves the nest and starts to spread her wings of independency.  Best wishes to her on her new career path.


Quinn, your beautiful daughter is guaranteed to come back!!!!









Well, at least when she needs more money from time to time!!!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful younglady and the big city.Shes taking command with life.What more could you have hoped for, quinn.


----------



## quinn (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks ya'll!Oh eagle I know she'll be back.....maybe just fer visiting!Three womens in the house is wayyyyy to many!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet shots in more ways than one!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

If Little Critter wanted to move to NYC, I reckon I'd have to go there too...  You're a strong soul, Quinn - and you've obviously raised some great kids.  Two great shots too!


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 4, 2012)

Your daughter is beautiful. Nice picture!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2012)

Obviously a beautiful young lady, not too mention the interesting, nice shots....


----------



## quinn (Sep 5, 2012)

rip18 said:


> If Little Critter wanted to move to NYC, I reckon I'd have to go there too...  You're a strong soul, Quinn - and you've obviously raised some great kids.  Two great shots too!



Yes you would,just wait till she's a grown woman.Thanks ya'll.she gets her looks from her father.


----------

